# Any 2ww's out there ??



## roxychick121 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh help i am going mad on this 2ww business, anyone want to join me though this journey?


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

Heh  there

I'm also going mad.... I can't help symptom spotting which I know is crazy as the progesterone cream gives off similar symptoms! I went to the hair dresser yest as needed out of the house and came home with a crazy hair colour.... hubby told me to go straight bak! So I've been today again. I can't concentrate on anything. 

I so wish I worked in an office but I work from home, alone....therefore plenty of time to torment myself! 

How u getting on? Which clinic are you thru?


----------



## roxychick121 (Aug 2, 2008)

a fitfinn u have made me laugh i am imagining pink or blue hair .....


i work in an office but my work is quid hectic so i thought i wont go back to next monday to give me a break! 


Its crazy this 2ww i am    all the time and i keep falling out with my hubby    but he is driving me crazy   


how has your symptoms been? I still have short cramps and feel really tired and a bit sick sometimes!!


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm in a 2ww and some days convinced I am pg and then other days convinced I'm not! It really does send you round the twist that is for sure..  My test date is Monday but think I will do it Sunday in case I need to have a sad day with wine! Hahaha 

Good luck!!


----------



## roxychick121 (Aug 2, 2008)

strawbs it horrible isn't it i actually think i will go mad before next friday.


have u had many symptoms with, are you on crinone??


----------



## mackilty (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello girls,

I am on my 2ww.  I have handled it better than in August as I have kept my nose out of Google and searching for signs on the net!  Not easy but it does make things easier. I have loads of shows recorded on Sky plus so have been distracting myself with the telly.

I have no symptons at all!  I have the odd cramp from the progestrone whereas in August, I had tons of aches and pains.  I go between believing and not believing....I just   that this will finally be our turn!

Thinking of you all and hope there are loads of BFPs coming our way!

Kilty


----------



## roxychick121 (Aug 2, 2008)

hi mackilty its a head wrecker isn't it!!


i promised myself this time i wouldn't google and symptom check but i caved in i was doing well   ........


i sky + as well    


isn't  it strange how each cycle is kind of different i have had different things happening this time that i cant recall from the last


i hope its our time too


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

I am symptom checking / googling every day - very bad!! Honestly I have No idea if I am or not.. My bibs seem a little sore but I've honestly poked and prodded them so much over the last week that it wouldn't surprise me if it was that!! Hahahah

When I got my bfp in dec I had sore boobs 2dpo until 5dpo and then radio silence so except for dome cramping, sore boobs again and SERIOUS pmt  a couple days before testing all of which except for the cramping I could equate to my af coming... I honestly wish your pee would just turn blue or something to make it a lot less torturous!! 

I'm seriously hoping I am!!! 

Anyone else with any symptoms? 

Xx


----------



## roxychick121 (Aug 2, 2008)

i blame the internet for craziness    


it should be banned from me   


i know i am spot checking every hr on the hr its ridiculous


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

eek I'm glad there are others out there like me!! 

there is an element of 'well before now I never actually knew if the sperm was getting to the egg but now I know its fertilised and where it should be, how could it not work?!' then I imagine sore boobs, cramps etc and convince myself its worked! 

five mins later I'm writing a list of things I'll do if its BFN....take myself to Castle Leslie for horse riding, food & lots of wine with my girl mates is top! 

don't shout but  just went into Boots on Boucher Road, they're doing an offer on First Response...you know I came home with 8 tests!!

what do you reckon is the earliest I could test?

btw Roxy, my hair is now orange!! not the look I was going for I can assure you!


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

8 tests wow!! What is the offer hon? I think it's hard to know when as depending on what drugs thy gave you that I think can give you a false positive - or so I hear so that might not be right? Your hcg needs to get to 125 before the test picks it uP and nOt sure how long that takes to rise? When do you think you might test? Soooo exciting!!!

X


----------



## roxychick121 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ah girls I am going to try and hold off as long as i can to test     better results......


8 tests    


Well i will be 7dpt 2mrw so on my last attempt i got to 11dpt so if i make it past that i will be happier as i just keep counting down the days to tuesday just to feel a bit more at ease


----------



## mackilty (Feb 5, 2010)

Good morning girls!

I hope everyone is well and is staying as sane as possible in this 2 ww!  I had a rough night with the progestrone giving me cramps and sore boobs so very little sleep for me.  Oh, did mention, my mind was racing.  I am at my desk this morning and I feel like I have done 10 rounds with Tyson! 

Oh then with no coffee, the decaf tea is not helping to take the edge off......Oh I am so so so moany today!!   

I am thinking of you all and hope that you are finding ways to distract yourself.  

8 tests!  When a girl sees a sale, she has got to act   


Have a good day and we are all another day closer to the end of this torture!

Kilty


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Morning all!

I think I am goign to go and grab myself some of the first response ones on sale, ive got 2 clearblue at home but it cant hurt to have more in the cupboard!  I am hoping that because I go and buy them the stars will align and I wont need them!! hahaha crazy I know..

I am testing Sunday (if i can wait that long) and am desperately wishing for a bfp.. thinking positively!!  I'll post as soon as I get a result..

x


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

I know u prob all think i'm mad but i'm one of those people that would rather just know..... even if its bad news. For me seeing a negative test means nothing as I've spent 3 years seeing them...  

For me its easiesr to test in the morning, know its not negative but until my period comes there is still hope....whatever a gal has gotta do to survive IVF eh! We each have our own ways...my other moethod for survival is plenty of chocolate.

Incidently I haven't tested yet and will try & survive til Tues, same as Roxy! That would be 14 days since my trigger shot....and 13days post EC.

Mackilty, the cream also gives me painful boobs and for the last few days i've have loads of clear CM (tmi), so much so i think i've wet myself! Twinges in my tum seem to have settled down! 

Fingers crossed for the testers!!

x


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi all!

My other half just turned up to my work with a test and asked me to do it! hahaha.. She obviously has her heart set on it..  Not surprisingly it was negative given Monday is my test date but it was a nice journey back to reality seeing the negative so hopefully I'll be a bit more measured.  Will test again on Sunday..

Will let you know x


----------



## franmc (Feb 18, 2011)

hey, how are u? had my ET on Monday the 21st. at the end i had just 2 good blasts, so at Origin they decided to transfer both. it is my first ET and i can't still believe it. I m taking it easy and just working form home. the first couple of days i was worried and stuff..now a part the cramps and some pains here and there i m ok. I m not really thinking about it too much, don't know if this is good or not. at the end we can't do nothing about it but just waiting. Good luck to u all xx fran


----------



## roxychick121 (Aug 2, 2008)

i have cramps and some of the crinone gel is starting to come out now which makes me nervous as this is what happened the last time


----------



## jody1234 (Feb 23, 2011)

hi all im currently on my 2ww literally puuling my hair out i due to test on monday but already know it gonna be a negative  i had brown spotting start sunday (sorry tmi) then had heavy bleed yesterday then nothing all day today then some blood again tonight really dont know whats going on ne1 ever experienced this  xxx


----------



## franmc (Feb 18, 2011)

Good luck! I ll   for u


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Morning ladies!!! Well I tested again this morning with a clear blue digital (had been doing first response) and I got a bfp!!!!!! Tested with a first response too just to see which were more sensitive and it came up negative..  I tested on clearblue last time I had the bfp so I am going to trust it... Just showsnthough I guess that some tests are more sensitive than others.. I'm really nervous after my mc last time...

How are we this morning?

Jody are you ok? 

Xx


----------



## roxychick121 (Aug 2, 2008)

strawbs thats great news i would just keep testing to the hcg gets stronger, but well done   


i am on an emotional roller coaster, i went to toilet last night and the crinone started to appear tiny tiny bits and i neat freaked as i swear i saw a little blood but i think i was imagining it as i am just waiting on this happening all over again     but none this morning i just don't no what to expect anymore. i have no pains anymore and no sore boobs    


jody


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Morni sweets,,,

What is cronine? My guess is that you wouldn't have sore boobs yet as your test date is next fri, mine only started hurting yesterday and same as last time.. Keep the faith honey xxx


----------



## roxychick121 (Aug 2, 2008)

its progesterone gel which looks like a tampon which ya squirt out gel its to thicken the womb lining i think (tmi)    


see the gel makes u get sore boobs, cramps etc so its a bit of a mind blower you don't really no whats going on


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

I wish I could be of some help sorry ive not used that before so really don't know.. Try to relax if you can as that is super important xx


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Roxy the trigger injection can give you sore boobs and that can disappear once its out of your system and you can still get a BFP.. also the little bit of blood in the crinone could be the embie implanting -      for a BFP for you

Congrats on your BFP Strawb

Jody       and      for testing on Monday


----------



## roxychick121 (Aug 2, 2008)

5 more sleeps   

Oh I hope so if I get past day 10-11 I will be happy  

How is everyone else doing ?


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi there

Firstly massive congrats Strawbs!! Delighted for u!
I have to confess I tested yest and today, I know it's way too early so wasn't upset bout BFN and will try to remain positive this week. 

Roxychick let's keep our fingers crossed! Surely its our time!!!! x


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi all thanks for all the well wishes it meAns a lot.. I'm just chillaxing hoping it sticks ithis time..

Clearblue came up again as positive this morn but first response still neg so for my money I'd steer well clear of them as clearly not as sensitive as cb..

Good luck everyone and I'll keep my eye on this thread next week to see how the tests go xoxox


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

Gives me some hope Strawbs as I've been using the FR so will buy CB for later in the week!


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Did another one this morning and fr only gave me a faint line!! Defo steer clear and go with cb xx


----------



## mackilty (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello girls,

Hope you are all well. Congrats Strawberry!  Hang in there Roxy and FitFinn!! 
I got my BFP on Saturday morning !!    It seems surreal after so much treatment to actually see those 2 beautiful lines on one test and then the words "pregnant" on the other test!!

We have alot of Everests to climb on these journey.  For the moment, we are delighted and feel blessed.  I booked my scan for the 14th of March this morning.  

All the best to all and hope to see more BFPs on this thread!

Love,
Kilty


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

wooohoooo Kilty that is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I cant access the emoticons on my work pc but I would give you 50 dancing bananas - well done honey!! yay yay yay yay yay yay...  I got mine sat too so that must be the day for it...  Sending you lots of hugs. xx


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

Eek does anyone know how long the effects of the trigger shot last? I'm nearly scared to write this & haven't even told my hubby yet but did two tests today (one fmu and the other after lunch) and both came up immediately with a faint line. Not due to test til Fri so now worried this is left over hormone!?!?

Should I go get a CB Digital and hold off testing til Wed/Thurs?

Keep smiling to myself like a loser! but having nasty period like pains as well so don't want to jinx myself!


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't know honey but I didn't want to read and run - can you call the clinic? When is test day - Friday? It could defo be real - def get yourself a clearblue I reckon and then just test daily hahaha xx


----------



## roxychick121 (Aug 2, 2008)

af came today am very very       cant go through this again ladies its my journey over im exhausted   


congrats to all of you wishing all the best with your journey   xx


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Im so sorry Roxy.. Could there still be a chance as you arent due to Friday? 

Sending you a big hug xxxx


----------



## franmc (Feb 18, 2011)

hi Roxi, i m due to test on the 4th as well...but today i started to have brown ligth bleeding and i m so scared!!! i m scared my af is coming and cant stop thinking about it. i know i need to stay positive but it is so hard. i had 2 blasts implanted on the 21st and i wonder what is happening now. this is my first ET and i m so worried, i   the 2 will stay with me.
what happen in the case of 1 staying and the other not staying? i know, it is probably a stupid question but every details is important to me now..
so scared
love fran


----------



## roxychick121 (Aug 2, 2008)

if it stays brown thats a good sign      


i thought about the 2 inside me as well but full af came today i don't hold out much hope for friday xx


----------



## franmc (Feb 18, 2011)

good luck honey an please try to keep a positive mind..i know it is so hard! a friend of mine came to pay me a visit and defintely it helped to keep my mind busy
thinking of you


----------



## franmc (Feb 18, 2011)

rosy, how are you doing today?


----------



## roxychick121 (Aug 2, 2008)

back to work today was terrible, feel like a zombie


----------



## macker1 (May 28, 2010)

god Roxy i remember it well its awful because its a reality then ....but i still think its not the time to make decisions, on my last negative cycle, i went on a holiday and came back refereshed and ready to go again....take some time


----------

